# Westies for rehoming?



## Doggymad81 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am new to these forums and what a fantastic place to find, I am a huge doggy person and it's fab to find so many other people just like me in 1 place  does anybody know of any Westies for rehoming in the east mids? I have found a couple of rehoming websites for westies but they want anywhere between 400 to 550 :eek6: for an adult dog , which sadly is a little out of our price range, I am more than happy to donate obviously but I was hoping for a little less , any help or advice you can give would be excellent

Thanks in advance

Helen


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Westies In Need West Highland White Terrier Rescue and Rehoming

Westie Rescue Scheme - About Us

West Highland White Terrier rescue by Westie ReHoming

Dont know if you have tried the above? They are all Westhighland white Terrier breed rescues.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

That seems alot of money to rescue a dog. :yikes:


----------



## Doggymad81 (Mar 31, 2012)

many thanks for the links, I've been in touch with all 3 over the last couple of weeks and one of those were the one who charges alot, I think I am to eager for a response  we got our last Westie from a pup but this time we would love to adopt, I must be more patient I think


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Doggymad81 said:


> many thanks for the links, I've been in touch with all 3 over the last couple of weeks and one of those were the one who charges alot, I think I am to eager for a response  we got our last Westie from a pup but this time we would love to adopt, I must be more patient I think


Most rescues are run purely by volunteers, who have love and have had the breed for years. Some also have to work too, and inbetween picking up dogs,
looking after them, vet visits and heavens knows what sometimes it does take awhile for them to get back to you, especially if they hit a busy period, the first priority always has to be dealing with the dogs themselves. Im sure it is only a matter of time and they will get back to you.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Always worth keeping an eye on the big name rescues or even the smaller general breed ones.

For example Dogs Trust have 4 up for rehoming. Obviously they may not be near you, but fees vary from £80-100 between centres.

Dogs Trust - Search Results


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Would also add have you checked out your local dogs homes and re-homing adoption centres both large and small? Isnt there a Birmingham Dogs home too?
Most re-homing centres have websites now and usually have a selection of the dogs they have for rehoming on the websites some if not all, so they may be worth checking out if you havent already.


----------



## Doggymad81 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have been on all the big rehoming & the small independent ones too, we have been looking for about 2 months but only got in touch with the Westie rescues about 2-3 weeks ago and as they are mainly fosters they are obviously busy looking after the little monsters  we are in no hurry, their welfare is more important but thought I would check on here too :thumbsup: Thankyou for your kind replies  we have seen sets of westies at rescue homes but we are looking for just one to start with, think having a pair of furry monsters will be a shock to the system after being dog-less since September :laugh:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Doggymad81 said:


> I have been on all the big rehoming & the small independent ones too, we have been looking for about 2 months but only got in touch with the Westie rescues about 2-3 weeks ago and as they are mainly fosters they are obviously busy looking after the little monsters  we are in no hurry, their welfare is more important but thought I would check on here too :thumbsup: Thankyou for your kind replies  we have seen sets of westies at rescue homes but we are looking for just one to start with, think having a pair of furry monsters will be a shock to the system after being dog-less since September :laugh:


Well good luck Im sure the right dog is out there. We will need an update too!!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Is Shrewsbury too far for you?

Sometimes rescues will chat to you first, do the homecheck and then let you travel to meet the dog and take them home that day if all is OK... obviously I cannot speak for rescues but can be worth checking if you see one that is a little further away?


----------



## Doggymad81 (Mar 31, 2012)

We picked our new addition George up lastnight from a lady who could no longer give him the attention he needs,he's 5 years old and lastnight was our 1st night and i'm up at 6.30, he's settled in well, we have had an couple of little accidents but I got 6 hours sleep which is 6 more than I thought, :thumbup1: he's soooo gorgeous just hope he settles in well with us  he just wants lots of cuddles and foloows my husband & I around the house

Thankyou for your replies im already in :001_wub:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Doggymad81 said:


> We picked our new addition George up lastnight from a lady who could no longer give him the attention he needs,he's 5 years old and lastnight was our 1st night and i'm up at 6.30, he's settled in well, we have had an couple of little accidents but I got 6 hours sleep which is 6 more than I thought, :thumbup1: he's soooo gorgeous just hope he settles in well with us  he just wants lots of cuddles and foloows my husband & I around the house
> 
> Thankyou for your replies im already in :001_wub:


So glad you found him, he sounds a right sweetheart. Im sure he will settle after a few days. The accidents are probably because they lay out of the house is different, and he doesnt know where the back door is etc.


----------

